# [Solucionado] Teclado español XFCE4

## Localhost-29A

Buenas a todos,

Como pone en el titulo estoy tratando de configurar un teclado en español en un entorno de escritorio XFCE4 que acabo de instalar. Hace unos dias hice lo mismo pero con un entorno de escritorio LXDE y con la misma configuracion que tengo actualmente, solo usando el comando setxkbmap es y añadiendolo al inicio ya me funcionaba bien, pero no puedo hacer lo mismo en XFCE4 porque no me reconoce el comando.

En hilos similares de este foro he leido la configracion que deberia de tener para que me funcionase y la he ido copiando en todos los casos salvo en el de /etc/X11/xorg.conf que ni existe en esa ubicacion en mi sistema ni lo puedo encontrar con "find / -name xorg.conf"

Estos archivos no existen en mi sistema:

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 
```

Esto tengo en /etc/locale.gen

```

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

```

Esta es la salida de eselect locale list:

```
  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   es_ES

  [4]   es_ES.iso88591

  [5]   es_ES.iso885915@euro

  [6]   es_ES.utf8

  [7]   es_ES@euro

  [8]   spanish

  [9]   es_ES.UTF-8 *

  [ ]   (free form)

```

Esto modifique en /etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```

keymap="es"

```

Esto modifique en /etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Alguien sabe si me falta algo, tengo algo mal o como puedo hacer esto en XFCE4?Last edited by Localhost-29A on Tue Sep 09, 2014 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Estos archivos no existen en mi sistema:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En cuanto a Xorg hecha un vistazo a:

 - https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration

Y en cuanto a Hal quedo "deprecated".

Salu2.

----------

## Localhost-29A

Lo de xorg creo que lo tengo todo bien, me he leido bien esa guia y creo que no es eso lo que me da error sin embargo no tengo ni el archivo xorg.conf ni el directorio xorg.conf.d/ en ninguna parte dentro de mi ordenador a pesar de haber instalado xorg-server y de hecho el entorno grafico me funciona. El unico problema que estoy teniendo es no poder configurar mi teclado en español no se muy bien por que.

EDIT----------------------------------------

Al final fue algo tan sencillo como ir a el apartado de configuración que hay en el botón de inicio y configurarlo a través de esa GUI, yo comiéndome la cabeza con archivos de configuración y comandos y al final era esa tontería xD. En fin, lamento haber preguntado tan a la ligera pero es que había probado todas las configuraciones que se me ocurrieron y pensé que me faltaba instalar algo y no sabía el qué.

----------

## i92guboj

Solo por arrojar algo de luz sobre el tema, y para referencia en el futuro:

El directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (o el archivo xorg.conf, lo mismo da) no existe porque es responsabilidad del usuario crearlo y poner dentro las configuraciones apropiadas. 

El teclado se puede configurar con utilidades externas, ya sea gráficas (normalmente dependientes de un escritorio concreto) o de línea de comandos (por ejemplo desde ~/.xinitrc o tu gestor de login gráfico). Pero si quieres tener una configuración predeterminada global (y de paso ahorrarte estas utilidades externas) puede poner tu configuración en el directorio anteriormente citado. Por ejemplo, yo para español tengo esto en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-keyboard.conf:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "es"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Y para mi touchpad y mi ratón, en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-touchpad.conf:

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"                      # required

        MatchIsTouchpad "yes"                           # required

        Driver          "synaptics"                     # required

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.5"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "1.0"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.075"

        Option          "TapButton1"            "1"

        Option          "TapButton2"            "2"     # multitouch

        Option          "TapButton3"            "3"     # multitouch

        Option          "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "1"     # multitouch

        Option          "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "1"     # multitouch

        Option          "VertEdgeScroll"        "1"

        Option          "CoastingSpeed"         "8"

        Option          "CornerCoasting"        "1"

        Option          "CircularScrolling"     "1"

        Option          "CircScrollTrigger"     "7"

        Option          "EdgeMotionUseAlways"   "1"

        Option          "LBCornerButton"        "8"     # browser "back" btn

        Option          "RBCornerButton"        "9"     # browser "forward" btn

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol"         "Auto"

        Option      "Device"           "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"     "4 5"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"  "false"

EndSection

```

El nombre de los archivos no es realmente importante, puedes usar cualquier otro o incluso ponerlo todo en un mismo archivo xorg.conf, a la antigua usanza.

----------

